# Dust covers for ball joints



## dantegray (Dec 11, 2011)

Does any one know you can get the dust covers or rubbers that go on ball joints? I have to pull my front end apart due to new "rhino" axle breaking. Yes it broke for no darn reason, the OEM was stronger. I was going up hill in 4x4 and pulled the locker lever then snap. 

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dantegray said:


> Does any one know you can get the dust covers or rubbers that go on ball joints? I have to pull my front end apart due to new "rhino" axle breaking. Yes it broke for no darn reason, the OEM was stronger. I was going up hill in 4x4 and pulled the locker lever then snap.
> 
> Thanks


Broke for no reason? I found the reason right here: :bigok:



dantegray said:


> I was going up hill in 4x4 and pulled the locker lever then snap.


And this is a family oriented forum, dad's here letting their young sons read along, so please watch your wording in thread titles.

Thanks!


----------

